# Mal wieder Manual/ Vorderrad



## NiBi8519 (20. Juni 2013)

Hi zusammen,

langsam verzweifel ich etwas. Ich möchte unbedingt den Manual lernen und versuche es ab und zu bei meinen Ausfahrten. Aber ich bekomm dieses bekloppte Vorderrad nicht hoch 

Ich hab mir schon seit Wochen Beiträge in Foren und Videos angeschaut aber es will nicht klappen.

Dabei denke ich das ich nix anderes mache als wie immer beschrieben wird.

Ich hole kurz schwung strecke Arme und Beine und ok da weiß ich nicht ob es richtig ist- versuche mit meinen Füßen das Rad quasi unter mir durch zu schieben und mich nach Hinten zu legen...

Tja langsam weiss ich auch nicht weiter.

Jemand einen Rat was man anders machen kann oder worauf es sonst noch ankommt 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Allrider (20. Juni 2013)

Die anderen tausend Beiträge lesen, die es hier schon darüber gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (20. Juni 2013)

Hm hab ich ja, aber es funzt nicht 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ChosenOne (20. Juni 2013)

Es gibt leider nichts neues dazu zu sagen. 
Also lesen, üben, lernen.


----------



## NiBi8519 (20. Juni 2013)

Ich habs befürchtet. 
Aber dennoch Danke! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kandyman (20. Juni 2013)

Popo weiter nach hinten. Der sollte soweit nach hinten gehen dass das Vorderrad fast von selbst steigt. 

Sattel ist eh unten? 
Kannst du normalen Wheelie sitzend?


----------



## NiBi8519 (20. Juni 2013)

Sattel ist eh unten, Whellie mal ja mal ne  je nach Laune wie es scheint. 
Also dann wird es das sein mit meinem Hintern. Aber ich meine schon so schnell wie möglich den nach hinten zu werfen. Hmmm ich probiere es einfach noch mal. Vlt bin ich auch zu langsam! ?Ach keine Ahnung.... Danke für den Denkanstoß bzgl meines Hintern  

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marc B (20. Juni 2013)

Hebt das Vorderrad gar nicht ab oder zu wenig für den Manual? Vielleicht wäre ein Mini-Video von deinen Versuche gut, damit wir Dir Feedback geben können


----------



## NiBi8519 (21. Juni 2013)

Also ich habe das Gefühl das wenn es etwas hoch kommt nur durch meine Kraft- also eher doch hoch ziehen statt durch Gewichtsverlagerung.

Ich werde die Tage wenn ich mal wieder mehr Zeit habe ein Video machen und rein stellen


----------



## Marc B (21. Juni 2013)

Mein Tipp: Geh die Übung so an, dass Du erstmal sagst: "Ich übe jetzt *die Bewegung* für ein korrektes VR hochlupfen und NICHT die Übung VR hochziehen an sich" - denn bei den meisten führt das "Kommando" *VR hochlupfen* automatisch zum hochreißen mit Kraft, so wie es das Gehirn über Jahre abgespeichert hat.

Also gehst für die richtige Übung erst runter mit dem Schwerpunkt (Last auf den Beinen, Arme locker - Sattel abgesenkt!) und dann erstmal easy hoch. Dann wieder runter und schnell hoch - *Arme dabei strecken*! Schau dann, was dabei mit dem VR passiert  Next step wäre wieder tief gehen und dann nach oben/hinten. Und dann wieder tief und schnell nach oben hinten - Arme strecken dabei! Immer darauf konzentrieren nicht aus den Armen zu reißen!

_Beispielbild 1, leider hier Sattel zu weit oben_:






_Beispielbild 2 - Arme strecken!_





Ride on,
Marc


----------



## NiBi8519 (21. Juni 2013)

Hi Marc,
vielen Dank für die detaillierte Beschreibung! :thumbup:
Vlt läuft es ja damit besser 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## next2you (26. Juni 2013)

Hier: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/How-to-Manual-amp-Bunny-Hop-Your-Bike-2012.html

Da steht noch eine Übung drinnen, um den Schwung aus der Hüfte zu bekommen. Ich persönlich bin noch nicht so weit, dass ich das probiert habe. Aber sind ein paar gute Filme auf der Seite verlinkt. Ob sie helfen kann ich irgendwann dann mal sagen


----------



## NiBi8519 (26. Juni 2013)

next2you schrieb:


> Hier: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/How-to-Manual-amp-Bunny-Hop-Your-Bike-2012.html
> 
> Da steht noch eine Übung drinnen, um den Schwung aus der Hüfte zu bekommen. Ich persönlich bin noch nicht so weit, dass ich das probiert habe. Aber sind ein paar gute Filme auf der Seite verlinkt. Ob sie helfen kann ich irgendwann dann mal sagen




Super Video,

Danke!!!!


----------



## Crema (27. Juni 2013)

hab's jetzt erst mal ohne Ton gesehen, aber - joa ich erkenne mich auch wieder  Dankeschön für das Video !!


----------



## pndrev (27. Juni 2013)

Mir hilft es, wenn ich die Bewegung in dem Moment versuche, wenn das Vorderrad grade durch eine Bodenwelle durch gefahren ist. Das gibt wohl nochmal einen zusätzlichen Impuls, der die Sache vereinfacht. In der Ebene schaffe ich das auch noch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Crema (28. Juni 2013)

Die Bodenwelle ist wohl eher Stellvertretend für einen "hang" oder Berg andem man eigentlich meiner Erfahrung her leichter sich nach 'hintenfallen' lassen kann und das Vorderrad zu heben.


----------



## Wayn3 (7. Juli 2013)

Attack Position:






Manual Position:







Dieses ganze gereiße, gezerre, dynamik, blablabla. Ist vollkommen irrelevant. Du willst einen Manual machen. Dafür muss das gesamte gewicht aufs hinterrad. Dafür muss der Arsch deutlich hinter den auflagepunkt des hinterrads. Dein Hirn wehrt sich dagegen. Du hast mal laufen gelernt. Dabei hast du gelernt, dass du dich auf den hinterkopf legst wenn die balance nicht passt.

Das musst du üben. Nichts anderes. Son manual ist ne sehr instabile geschichte. Dafür brauchst du vor allem vertrauen. Such dirn Kumpel der dir das rad fest hält und dann geh mit dem arsch so weit nach hinten bis er sagt das das passt.

Die Dynamik ist dann nurnoch notwendig, um das Rad in die position zu bringen.


Am hang geht das einfacher, weil sich dein unterbewusstsein nicht so sehr dagegen wehrt. Wenn du das da machst, ist der Zustand nicht ganz so instabil.



Das mit den bildern scheint ja eher so mittel zu funktionieren. Woran liegts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (9. Juli 2013)

Wayn3 schrieb:


> Woran liegts?



An dir?! In deinem Post sind keinerlei Links zu irgendwelchen Bildern zu finden.


----------



## NiBi8519 (9. Juli 2013)

Ne daran liegt es nicht 
Ich fahre meist alleine und komm nicht immer dazu selbst Fotos oder Videos zu machen. Aber es wurde nicht vergessen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marc B (18. November 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Hi Marc,
> vielen Dank für die detaillierte Beschreibung! :thumbup:
> Vlt läuft es ja damit besser



Anders als bei meinen alten Fotos: Übe besser mit Sattel ganz unten, damit Du genug Schwung holen kannst beim zentralen Tiefgehen 






Viel Erfolg weiterhin beim Üben!


----------



## NiBi8519 (18. November 2013)

Danke schön 
Leider komm ich momentan nicht zum biken :/

Aber was mir auffällt, da ich mit Klickies fahre hab ich immer schiss hinten über zu gehen und brech den Versuch glaub ich selbst ab. Hmmm werde es mal weiter beobachten. 


Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## hulster (19. November 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Aber was mir auffällt, da ich mit Klickies fahre hab ich immer schiss hinten über zu gehen und brech den Versuch glaub ich selbst ab. Hmmm werde es mal weiter beobachten.



Weswegen man sowas auch besser mit Flats macht.
Hat auch in anderen Situationen Vorteile. Klickies fördern schluddriges Springen. Allerdings glaubst du erstmal, dass du überhaupt nicht mehr springen kannst, wenn du auf Flats umsteigst. Was sogar eigentlich stimmt. Einziger Vorteil von Klickies ist die besser Kraftübertragung, wenn man richtig Pedalieren kann. Und wenn es bergab richtig heftig zur Sache geht, weil die Füße nicht versehentlich abrutschen können. Aber da gehen die Meinung auch schon stark auseinander.
Für dein Üben wäre sie aber auf jeden Fall von Vorteil. Und im Winter jetzt fürs Fahren auch.


----------



## NiBi8519 (19. November 2013)

Danke für die Rückmeldung 
Also ich habe mir schon abgewöhnt, beim springen meine Füße quasi zu verkeilen jedenfalls die Fusstellung so zu halten. 

Im letzten Winter bin ich im Tiefschnee mit Klickies unterwegs gewesen und hab mich auch überschlagen-das einzige was schmerzte war mein Rücken da das Bike mir ins Kreuz ging. Naja mit Flats ist es wohl sicherer und ich denke momentan generell drüber nach umzusteigen. Werde meine Tests hier rein stellen wenn ich die ersten Versuche mit Flats hinter mich gebracht habe 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------

